# Python vs. Aqueon WC



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Do these do the same thing? I understand the concept of the Python.

I'm not looking for personal experiences, since that should be in the 'reviews' section. Just the above question.

Thanks.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

My understanding was that they were the same.


----------



## matt duarte (Aug 29, 2013)

I never used a python but I just got a aqueon.. it works good but I think I want to put a inline pump on the hose so it sucks out water faster or I need to find a way to up my water pressure where I have it hooked to


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

They do the same thing.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Great. Thanks everyone.

I read the reviews on the site, but didn't exactly say how it worked.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I always thought they were different brands for the same function.


----------



## cbechdel (Jun 9, 2012)

get creative and you can DIY it simple enough from parts at a pool place or the home centers.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=212198&start=15


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Interesting cbechdel... but your topic link doesn't really give instructions on how to do this "venturi" thingy-magicy. LOL. I need step by step instructions, if you have time. Please hurry because my connector is also about to go on my Python. Thank you.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on the Aqueon. See how it goes...


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I wasn't aware they actually made Python any longer, when I got back in the hobby that's the first thing I looked for, couldn't find them online or in my LFS. Guess their patent ran out and they went under from all the other companies making them, I ended up with LEE's, think I should of went the aqueon route cause it DOESN"T SUCK if you know what i mean.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I find that if you go beyond the 25 feet, it doesn't matter which brand you use, none of them "SUCK" unless you have your water on full blast.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I used it and I will be returning it. I believe it's just my application. I'm on well water, not city, so relatively low pressure to begin with. Plus I have the 50' model.

It was quite the curiosity to my fish, though...


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I use it only to fill the tank, to drain it i use the hose without the attachments, it has good flow with just the tubing.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What I experienced was a lot of wasted water. I tried to get as much pressure as possible, so I opened hot and cold all the way. I could feel warm water exiting through the dump valve.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Iggy if you have the option to drain your tanks below tank level you can simply start the siphon process and turn off the water and let gravity do its thing. I simply connect to my outdoor faucet turn on the water for about 5 seconds which is long enough to start the siphon process. I than disconnect from the faucet and use the tank water for my trees and plants.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I should have explained my situation better...

I had a 125 filtered by 2 FX5s, each with their own spray bar. I never had a need to vacuum anything off the sand. Had crazy flow in the tank. I used a 1/10th HP submersible pump for water changes, and ran a hose outside/tub. I recently upgraded to a 180 with a BG. Still have the FX5s, and added 2 1400 GPH circ pumps behind the BG to keep things moving. I have good flow and surface agitation with my plumbing arrangement, but I do have some waste settling out in certain areas and in tight spots among the rocks. So I wanted something that I could vacuum with as little as work as possible. Like a garden hose siphon is awesome, but hauling buckets is not.

So while the Aqueon probably works for some, I don't see how it will aid me in my situation. I do have a pump that does about 1000 gph, so I may set something up with a siphon on the intake and a hose to the discharge.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Have you seen these Iggy? http://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/acc ... ck_vac_pro

I have one and it works great for getting debri off of my sand substrate. It is a little pricey, but it works great for spot clean ups. I use mine each night before I feed my fish to vaccum up the poop in the one spot where it collects. It is easy to use, and easy to clean. I have had mine for almost 2 years with no problems.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I have seen that. I thought it was a POS scam product.

It says it's fully submersible, but not for fine sand and gravel. I know you have sand. What happens if you suck up sand? Does the unit jam up?

I could use something like this while my submersible runs...


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:



> I have seen that. I thought it was a POS scam product.
> 
> It says it's fully submersible, but not for fine sand and gravel. I know you have sand. What happens if you suck up sand? Does the unit jam up?
> 
> I could use something like this while my submersible runs...


Not a POS, works great for me. It is fully submersible. When I use it I just barely let the tube touch the sand and the poop and other junk gets sucked up. Some sand gets sucked part way up the tube, but very little actually makes it up into where the impeller is. I got it jammed with sand when I first started using it, but that was because I jabbed it down into the sand and it sucked up a ton. It is built so you can completely disassemble and clean it, so when I got it jammed I just took it apart, cleand everyhting and its good to go. I dont ever get jams in it now that I have learned not to put it all the way in the sand, and usually after a weeks worth of daily vaccumings I may have a teaspoon or two worth of sand in the filter basket part.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Cool. May give it a try then. Thanks.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Adam...I have both the Aqueon and the Eheim vac. We use our Aqueon to refill tanks but not to clean. For emptying the tanks we have homemade pvc connectors that sit on the tank rim that we attach the tubing to. John starts the siphon with a suck and all is good. Water goes out to the garden beds. Connectors are drilled for 50% water change so when the syphon breaks we are ready for refill. We refill attached to the sink using the Aqueon. Spot cleanup in tanks is done with the Pro Vac. And yes...it will pull sand and jam. But you do get used to how it works. Easy cleanup too.


----------



## cbechdel (Jun 9, 2012)

This is a nice one for quick leans too:

http://www.cobaltaquatics.com/index.php ... ucts_id=25

Basically a HOB filter with a tube for the intake you use to suck the debri with


----------



## buckeye3d (Sep 17, 2013)

One point of difference between the Python and the Aqueon is that the Python hose is much more flexible. May seem like a small difference but when you are winding it up to put away (or getting it out) it's much easier. The Python to me is just a bit higher quality. Of course it cost more though.


----------

